# De PS-2 a USB



## valerocu (Sep 26, 2006)

Hola saludos a los miembros de la lista nesesito saber como convertir un mouse PS/2 a USB.


----------



## nocturno (Sep 27, 2006)

Para lo que cuestan los adaptadores lo mejor será que te compres uno. Aún así, si quieres hacerlo tú mismo, puedes echar un vistazo al proyecto de mi amigo Diego, El USB desencadenado


----------

